# Live Rock Update



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, As a newbee question, my live rock is getting purple spots and blotches on it ,i'm just curious to know if this is a good thing ,and i'm doing it good to what it appearers
Thanks Carl.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

it should purple calcerous algae. its good. calcium or iodine supplements help it grow healthy


----------

